# S2G - Secure2Go Group



## System (2 December 2016)

Secure2Go designs and delivers enterprise-grade product solutions to corporate, government and individual end-users enabling real time monitoring and managing of remote based assets. 

The Company's product solutions utilise its proprietary integrated platform architecture that has been developed over a six-year period. The platform is multi-layered and comprises of remote asset hardware and firmware which is connected to a communications platform, allowing an end user to monitor and manage the remote based asset.

It is anticipated that S2G will list on the ASX during January 2017.

http://www.secure2go.com


----------

